# Voom Satelite Receivers



## skyline27 (Dec 5, 2007)

I thought the forum might be a good place to this due to the high concentration of mad scientists.
I have Voom Satelite receivers that are capable of receiving HD signals.
These are new machines, difficult or impossible to access when compared to machines that were in operation when the network shutdown. Does anyone know of a way to make these work?

Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------

